# Domane fender question



## knight511 (Feb 25, 2014)

I picked up a Domane 4.0 as my first EVER road bike to supplement my off road riding while trails are closed. As I searched some, I see that I am not alone in loving this bike (one day, I would love to have a 6 series model). My question involves fenders as I need them for the rainy season that is hopefully going to start soon. I know the Domane has the threaded inserts for mounting them, but I don't know how this works. 

The picture on Trek's site under features shows some eyelets threading into the built in locations. Where do these eyelets come from? Should I have received them when I took delivery of my Domane?

Second, and recommendations for fenders in general? I want something with more coverage, so I assume full fenders are the choice.

Take it easy on me, please... I searched and didn't turn up the answers and I am a newbie on the road, so fenders are foreign... I am just tired of the feeling of cold water being sprayed right up my.... yeah...

And as always, thank you in advance for the answers.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

yes, the fender eyelets should have come with your bike - mine were in a zip lock back with the manual, torque key for the seat post etc. 

I don't have fenders on my Domane but do on another bike, they are SKS Longboard and I'm happy with the coverage they provide. On the Domane the front fork is where any clearance problems between the fender and the tire would come up - but with 25s or 23s it looks to me like they would fit easily with the fender all the way up against the fork.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

As Srode said, the screw in eyelets were in a bag with your owner's manual. The four series Domane did not come with a torque wrench so no need to ask for that. 

Another pair of fenders you might want to look at would be the SKS Raceblade Long fenders. These will not require the Domane's screw in eyelets (if you can't find yours).


----------



## knight511 (Feb 25, 2014)

And thus another reason why I grow tired of most LBSs... I have bought 3 bikes in the last 12 months from 3 different stores due to bad service after a sale. Only the first shop gave me the bag with all my "goodies" and that was for my Camber... the shop that sold me the Domane only gave me a manual and nothing else. 

No seat mast, no torque key. 

Thanks for the answers... I will make a trip up there and ask about the eyelets since they only have like 2 dozen Domanes in stock, they should be able to produce me a set of the eyelets.


----------



## knight511 (Feb 25, 2014)

Another fender question. I use a tray style rack on my car that has the arm that clamps down in front of the front brake. Am I crazy in thinking that a full fender would interfere with this rack? If so, I think something more in line with the raceblade (not long) would be more what I want. I really just want something to stop the skunk stripe spray on the rear, so the front fender is just an added bonus. The downtube on the Domane is so wide, it acts like a good fender in anything but the turns.

I would say that the RB Long on the rear would be best and the non-long on the front for the rack. Nobody around me knows much about this whole fender thing... none of my riding buddies ride in the rain... I don't get it, I love riding in the rain....


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

My car rack is a Thule 916XTR (similar to what you are describing) and it has no problems with the front fender on my rain bike. Just slip the back of the wheel cup/holder on the mount between the tire and the fender when loading and it will be fine. 

As far as the front fender, it will your drive train cleaner and your toes dryer, not to mention making bike cleaning easier after riding in the slop.


----------



## knight511 (Feb 25, 2014)

I was planning on going with the Raceblade Longs, but I am not so sure they will work on a Domane frame. The Domane's quick releases are inset into the frame.










Not my bike specifically, but it shows the drop outs on the Domane. the Raceblade's require the use of the quick release to hold them on, I am not sure they will work. I think Trek may have known riders would be stuck using the eyelet mount fenders due to the drop outs and thus the reason why the are such a "feature" on the bike.

So off to the store I go to get my set of fender eyelets.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes, I found that the other day when a customer came in with her new Domane wanting fenders on her bike. We discussed the choices and she wanted something that was temporary as she really doesn't like fenders. Due to the design of the dropouts on the Domane, we were unable to do the Raceblade XL fenders without bolting them to the add on eyelets so she went with the standard shorty Raceblade fenders. Since I am like her (I hate permanent fenders) I will probably do the same if I ever want fenders on that bike (I have a set that I occasionally use on my old Klein). I even use the standard short Raceblades on my touring/commuting 520. They give me just enough coverage to deal with the spray and I clean the bike religiously every two-three days.


----------



## knight511 (Feb 25, 2014)

bradkay said:


> we were unable to do the Raceblade XL fenders without bolting them to the add on eyelets


The Raceblade XLs appear to just be a wider version of the regular Raceblades. Wen you said you were going to have to bolt them to the eyelets, were you refering to the Raceblade Long or Raceblade XL? I was thinking about getting the XLs because they are wider and my next set of tires will be 28s.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

Sorry, I meant the Raceblade Longs. After a while all the nomenclature begins to run together and you forget which one is which (if you've been in the industry as long as I have). I use the short ones and have the wider version of those on my 520 (that is using 32mm tires). The narrow ones work just fine with the 25mm Vittoria tires I use on my good bikes (and the Domane frame/brakeset won't handle anything larger than 25mm that I have seen).


----------



## knight511 (Feb 25, 2014)

That is what I thought, I wanted to double check to be sure though. Thank you again for the help!


----------



## scooterman (Apr 15, 2006)

The fenders which trek recommends for the domane, bontrager ncs1 do not fit my definition of fitting. There is not enough clearance between the tires. So basically domanes can't take fenders, other than raceblades and the like. I called trek about this since they say fenders fit, all you get is I dont know these ones should fit. The domane could take fenders fine if the engineers raised the brake mount holes a few mm. Amazing how things like this get missed.


----------



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

Portland Design Works fenders fit well on a Domane


----------



## scooterman (Apr 15, 2006)

PDW genius with that brake clearance solution.


----------

